# Plant Getting Float



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 8 gallon fresh water tank with 5 neon tetra, 2 small gold fish and 1 fighter fish. They are going very well from last 4 months. I have internal filter, internal heater and buble maker. I have gravel as stone. I got 1 plant immerse type so what I did i tie with stone put in the tank may 4 -5 plants. I cannot tie them tight as their steam is very thin and it will break. And plant was doing well it was making new leaf but the problem is that after every 10 - 15 days plants start floating.

So I need help from you people how I will keep them immerse what should I have to do for that. You people valuable tip will be appriciable


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If they're tall enough, you could get some bigger rocks (not too much bigger though, maybe 1-2 inches) and stick some of the bottom of the plant into the gravel and then set the rock on top to make it stay down.


----------

